
AI designer used in over 20 commercial projects - SXX
https://www.artlebedev.com/ironov/
======
mdrachuk
Here are the claimed designs: [https://www.artlebedev.com/nikolay-
ironov/](https://www.artlebedev.com/nikolay-ironov/)

